# The Prog,Psych,Rock,Folk CHAIN GAME



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Likely youse got a classical variant of this going on elsewhere in this forum.
This however is limited to prog,psych/popsike,folk,rock, electronic,fusion. NO CLASSICAL OR HEAVY JAZZBO..

For thems not familiar, this is how it goes: you build-off of the LAST WORD.


We are using only ALBUM TITLES OR SPECIFIC TRACKS. In making the linkages, there will be No use of band/artist names.


Here is an example:

Someone just laid-down the submission, "Absolutely Sweet Marie" (Dylan).

So then we are going left to right in these linkages. "Absolutely Free" (Mothers of Invention) will not be accepted. You have to build off of THE LAST WORD, "Marie" in this case.

Bear with me - just two more stipulations:

1/Please, no smart-******. 
You cannot submit thread-killing, dead-enders like, say, " The Labrynths of Auxemines" (Pink Floyd). Nobody can build-off of "Auxemines".

2/Please, for confirmation & clarity, put (in brackets) the band/artist your submission relates to.

...
To get the ball rolling:

"In A Glass HOUSE" (Gentle Giant)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

"The House On The Hill" (Audience)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

That was the one I was thinking of!

................

"Hill of Greece" (Adams)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Greek Suite" (A440, 2lp prog concept)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Suite judy Blue EYES" (Crosby,Stills & Nash)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

"Eyes Wide Open" (King Crimson)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Open My Eyes" (Nazz)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

"Eyes in the Night" (Pallas)

Not really a fan of this neo-prog band...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Night Time MUSIC" (Majik Ship)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

You are all stumped?

Okay, this time I cut you some slack:

"Eyes in the Back of My HEAD" (Outskirts of Infinity)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

"Head ROOM" (FM)

Direct to disk recording of Canadian prog band.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Frabulous lp!

There were 3 prints of this:

Labyrinth label , foc, titled "Direct to Disc"

IO label, foc, titled "Head Room Direct to Disc"

And the latest one that was not a foc (I forget the label).

I have the first two available as trade copies.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"The ROOM" (Bill Fay)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Room at the TOP" (Fallen Angels)


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

"Tales From *TOP*ographic Oceans"? (Yes)

:tiphat:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Not that easy, Taplow.
Has to START with word "top"


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

^
Apparently this rule excludes articles?



The Deacon said:


> "The ROOM" (Bill Fay)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Ah, but don't you see?
That is why I went directly from "The Room" to "Room at the Top".


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Top BEAT" (a V.A. collection of '67 bands:Troggs, ? Mark and the Mysterians....)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Beat at Abbey ROAD" (v.A.)










Go Deacon, go!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Road GAMES" (Allan Holdsworth)

"Games People PLAY" (Allan Parsons Project)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

"Playing the Fool" (Gentle Giant)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Fool On The Hill (The Beatles)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Confessions of a Psychopathic Cowpoke - Ariel


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh cocks! We are back to "hill" once more.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks like Star put the kibosh on the thread.










.....no.....

"Hills LIVE" ( Hills. Newish Swedish spacerock band that gets high praise from many - but not The Deacon.)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

How come you speak about yourself as The Deacon? Should we all worship and admire you? What is wrong with you?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Live Your Own LIFE" (Family Tree - a "sorta" famous person was in this group. Anyone?)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Life is a DREAM" (Thorinshield)


....................


Git! Git! Get it ON!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Is Deacon a BOT?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"DREAMS" (Still Life)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Dreams & NIGHTMARES" (Nash The Slash)

The Deacon is making mincemeat of y'all.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

"NIGHTMARE Patrol" (Brand X)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> How come you speak about yourself as The Deacon? Should we all worship and admire you? What is wrong with you?


He is pointing to music a new religion, one where Bach is a heretic, and Prog Rock is for the Elect.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

You expect me to build-off of "patrol"?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> "Dreams & NIGHTMARES" (Nash The Slash)
> 
> The Deacon is making mincemeat of y'all.


What a nice world you're living in.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cummon Mr Moon!

Throw me a bone.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Fox it!




"Nightmare of PERCUSSION" (Strawberry Alarm Clock)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

" Percussioni in crescendo" (Guiliani Sorgini)

There you go.
Two can play that game.
Try building-off "Crescendo".


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I got one!

"PATROL" Bo Hansson (from El-ahrairah" lp)

WHO IS THE MAN!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay.
I win that round.

Starting anew:
"Boys in the BAND" (Gentle Giant)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cummon! Its not too hard.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Band of GYPSYS" (Hendrix)

"Gypsies in the MIST" (Drnwyn)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Talking about chains: in the news yesterday was the 'Deacon of Death' of Wevelgem (Belgium) who was convincted to 27 years for killing many people who's lives were miserable in his opinion.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Mist EYE" (Iron Claw)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

"Eye In The Sky" - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Sky ISLANDS" (Caldera)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Islands In SPACE" (Lightdreams)









I gots this rare lp. Youse all gots nuffink.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Casebearer said:


> Talking about chains: in the news yesterday was the 'Deacon of Death' of Wevelgem (Belgium) who was convincted to 27 years for killing many people who's lives were miserable in his opinion.


Didn't the victims enjoy prog?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

"Space Is Deep" - Hawkwind


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deep FEELING (the UK protoprog group)


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've always wanted to meet someone who took the brown acid before the announcement was made.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"All Right Now" (FREE - real offal-band, but I cannot think of any other - other than Mungo Jerry "Alright,Alright,Alright" but that is equally stinky-poos.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Now I HAVE" (Golden Earrings)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Have you HEARD?" (Moody Blues)

"Heard IT" (Justin Hayward)

My, my!
The Deacon is truely remarkable!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"It was probably last SUMMER" SAN Ul LIM (South Korean early 70s band with many lps and incredible fuzz - but youse didn't know that cos youse is music ignorant.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Summer SOLDIER" (Barclay James Harvest)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Playing with yerself again?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

mastoprog........................


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

I must say, I never saw you as a Barclay James Harvest man.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

BJHarvest were "the poor man's Moody Blues".

You cannot get a better compliment than that - unless you say they were every bit as fine.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Soldier of ROCK" (Three Man Army)

Amazing! The Deacon blows them all away, yet once more!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

A somewhat tired cliche Deac. Its like saying that in 'Too old to rock n' roll, too young to die' Ian Anderson was singing about himself. (Probably been true for the last few years though....)

'Poor man's moody blues' was better than anything the Moody Blues produced. Here is the evidence:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

Evidence Homer Simpson could lay down some heavy ****.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Moody Blues were to prog what Cool and the Gang were to R&B -crap
the fact my wife(and Celine Dion) like them says everything - soft and boring


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Rock ISLAND" (jethro Tull)


The Deacon baggs another one!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Island to ISLAND" (Mike Pinder)

"Island on an ISLAND" (Blonde on Blonde)


My God! What is this man capable of??


Hail to the Power!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Island" (Renaissance)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Island of JEWELS" (Legendary Pink Dots)

Good God! The Deacon is a veritable PINNACLE BEACON .

Anyone darest challenge his Brightness?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Jewels of the FOREST" (Steel Mill)


There you go: an easy one for youse to build-off.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Forest of FEELINGS" (david Sancious) excellent 70s fusion lp


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

"Feelin' Stronger Every Day" (Chicago) 

I like many deep cuts from the Kath-era Chicago. This is not a deep cut. A big hit and one of my favorites.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Day of the CHANGE" (Andromeda)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Change" (ELP)
"Change" (Brian Auger's Oblivion Express)


Who is The Daddy!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Change is NOW" (the Byrds)


The Deacon is creaming youse!
Youse all is cream-corned.


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

"Now I'm HERE" (Queen)

The Deacon is out of control!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Here Come The Warm JETS" (Eno)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Jet Propelled Photographs" (Daevid Allen - Gong)

"Photos of GHOSTS" (PFM)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Ghosts" (Strawbs)


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

"Ghost in the Glass" (Steve Hackett)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Glass Top COFFIN" (Ramases)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Coffin MAKER" (Autumn People)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"UnMaker of WORLDS" (Golgotha)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Worlds within Worlds" (Basil Kirchin)

"Worlds APART" (Saga)





Unbelievable!
He da Man!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"A Part, and Yet APART" (Bill Bruford's Earthworks)

Will it ever end?

Who can match the might of The Deacon? WHO??


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I think we should see you off to the Winter Olympics but I'm still in doubt on the discipline.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> I think we should see you off to the Winter Olympics but I'm still in doubt on the discipline.


Figure skating...... perhaps or better..........Skeleton.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Go north of the border I say


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Apart" is very difficult to build-off of.

The Deacon is afraid that The Deacon cannot handle this hurdle.

Deacon gonna have to go with:

APARTment ONE (good Belgian protoprog group with the 1970 lp, "Open House")


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"One by ONE" (Stomu Yamashta)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Not a single person can build-off of "One"?

Youse want I should leave this place?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> "One by ONE"  (Stomu Yamashta)


"ONE of a Kind" - Bruford


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Kind FORTUNE" (Fairport Convention)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

"FORTUNE Presents Gifts Not According to the Book" - Dead Can Dance


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2018)

BOOK song Fairport Convention


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2018)

SONG with no meaning Barclay James Harvest

(why am I doing this?)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"The Meaning of MEANING" (Guru Guru "Hinten" lp)

There you go.

You thought you'd dead-end it with something as difficult as "meaning", but I throw it back in your face


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Meaning of LOVE" (Putney Bridge)










(See? Deacon gives you easy ones.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> "The Meaning of MEANING" (Guru Guru "Hinten" lp)
> 
> There you go.
> 
> You thought you'd dead-end it with something as difficult as "meaning", but I throw it back in your face


You're going to end up playing with yourself.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry, but I made it clear from the start that you gotta give people a chance.

How many songs start with "meaning", do you think?

As many as start with "deadlock"?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Please do not post rude or offensive words in this (or any other) thread. Please also avoid making negative remarks about other posters or their posting style. Some posts have been removed or edited.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Love Me DO" The Beatles


Love the enthusiasm on this forum.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> "Love Me DO" The Beatles
> 
> Love the enthusiasm on this forum.


DO You Tango? - Karmakanic


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tango in the NIGHT - by that band (Never thought I'd be reduced to this, but The Deacon could not think up anything else besides Guru Guru "Tango Fango" (but that would have lead to a deadend.))


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The NIGHT Watch - King Crimson


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Watch OUT" the ID


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Out of the Blue - Robert Wyatt


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

BLUE - Kevin Ayers


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Blues for Tony - Allan Holdsworth

Let's see someone deal with "Tony"...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tony Martin Years (Live) - Black Sabbath

THAT is the might of a PROG MASTERMAN, my friend.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

(You have to build off of "years", not "year".)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks like I have to help you Jimmehs out YET ONCE AGAIN:

"Years before the WINE" - The Third Estate


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

See?

This is what becomes of being a classical-mong wot collects 45 different takes on feckin' Brandenburg Concerto-wotsit:


Youse become creatures of no depth.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Tony Martin Years (Live) - Black Sabbath
> 
> THAT is the might of a PROG MASTERMAN, my friend.


Well...

In all honesty, with Black Sabbath, you seem to be straying pretty far from prog.

But, it's your game and thread.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Lookee here. The thread title, Jimmeh:

The Prog,Psych,ROCK,Folk CHAIN GAME


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Wine MELODY" - Supersister


The Deacon does it yet again!

Oh how wondrous to be in the company of a true Masterman!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Well. back to......GETTING IT ON!

"Melody & MENACE" (Award-winning Canadian progband, Terraced Garden)


----------

